# Offset Detailing Essex BMW X5 4.0D X-Drive & Carpro Cquartz UK Edition



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*SS6 9EY ESSEX • 0784 320 1313 • www.offsetdetailing.com*

BMW X5 4.0D X-Drive with a two stage machine polish to rid as many defects as safely possible and all paintwork, trim, exhausts and wheels protected with Carpro Cquartz UK Edition ceramic coating.

Interior vacuumed throughout, wet vacced carpets with leather cleaned and conditioned with Auto Finesse and Gtechniq products. Dash and panels also protected with Auto Finesse Products.

Engine bay cleaned and dressed with Aerospace 303. Tyres dressed with Fireball Ultimate Tyre Coating.

Exterior glass treated with Gyeon products.

As usual, a HD video and pictures are below showing the process.

Thanks for looking.

















Ouch.


Better.








Outside after coating applied.






Nice dog hair...









Lovely reflections, stage two refinement using Kamikaze Collection detailer only Ichiban Polish, amazing product, best I've used!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice detail, that must killed your arms doing that beast. Never seen that colour before, but it does now stand out.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

chongo said:


> Nice detail, that must killed your arms doing that beast. Never seen that colour before, but it does now stand out.


The gym helps haha! It's carbon black, looks blue in different light.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Nice detail fella, i do like carbon black, used to think it was no good unless on a E46 M3


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Beautiful job mate all round mate. I am even more impressed you got all the dog hair out the boot, that must of taken a bit of time.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Stu Mac said:


> Beautiful job mate all round mate. I am even more impressed you got all the dog hair out the boot, that must of taken a bit of time.


I don't really remember it I just thought about other things lol :lol:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

that bonnet shot is amazing, so glossy!

yet another great job, that boot was minging :lol:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

What a great finish you achieved. Kudos


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Impressive reflection shots mate! Big car to do that much work to so great effort!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Atchoouuummmm (Apr 14, 2015)

Love these exclusive paint colors.
Black in the dark, blue/yellow/red/etc under the light.

Good job!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

^ Cheers man!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

to be honest one of the best correction and bling jobs I've seen
Daz


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

zippo said:


> to be honest one of the best correction and bling jobs I've seen
> Daz


Many thanks Daz, humbled :thumb::buffer:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Offset Detailing said:


> Many thanks Daz, humbled :thumb::buffer:


Credit where its due mate, but what I really appreciate is you along with a few others for want of a better term have become house hold names I'd like to think mostly because of the fan base of Detailing world Stangalang Matt Gleam machine plus a hand full of others are not only top detailers and nice people but haven't stopped posting on here, where they started out from in the 1st place that their work was noticed on and praised (still is)
However a lot that have made it seem to have forgotten us which hurts a little because we miss out on all the new gear and how to get the best from it Take Matt and what he sells. Why ? because he believes in his product and shows it off Never to busy to chat answer a question what more could you want very nice guy outstanding detailer 
Where as the detailers who do not post their work or help people now are to busy allegedly I'm not saying DW members made them the well known detailers they are but the site and its members more than helped. Personally I don't care if fellow DW members agree with my point of view or not I'm not a fanboi The most commonly used word I heard before my absence I took to mean as a bit of a creep. well I'm not one of those but I do respect the detailers who started here and continue to post here showing what they've done and the prep and the sweat that's gone in to it 
I'm not going to get a ticking off by the management for naming names everyone knows who the pros are and how long its been since the works been shown 
If I say good job mate or a similar phrase I mean it .Its just showing the detailer that I respect there work I do wish more pros would show their work & talent from a recent job instead of living off a detail they posted a year plus ago 
Surely a pro can post a short detail they have done showing us a new product a technique anything so DW and its members don't think "well they've made it don't need a DW fan base any more. Because as I see it we are a loyal bunch of people and that's the impression that I'm getting As I said earlier I'm not really concerned if you think I'm wrong its just something I've noticed when I've been on my ASS and looked back over the past say 3-4 years 
I've even noticed product retailors think they don't seem to be named either by company name or product and results of the product 
Don't get me wrong DW IS NOT the be all end all when it comes to detailing sites but I've not come across a more friendly more informative forum than this one so far The information here is just amazing .The advertising stores manufactures are again 2nd to none 
Ok I'll jump before I'm pushed off my soap box Take care folks Daz


----------

